# My smoked "spaghetti" attempt



## phlunkie (Jun 24, 2012)

I dug these pictures out after seeing  S2K9K's post.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122827/smoked-spaghetti-sauce

I did this back in January on a whim.  I do not remember the temps or cook time.  I believe it was around 250F and maybe 1.5-2 hours.

1. The ingredients.








I precooked the sausage on the stove, not in the smoker.  Mix everything together (except bread, that is used for the sandwich)

2.  During the smoke.  I would stir occasionally.  ( I used 2 of these pans with the ingredients from above)







3. Towards the end, topped with cheese and finished smoking. Correction:  I topped with cheese and finished it off in the oven until the cheese was done.







4. NomNomNom


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 24, 2012)

That looks Awesome!!! I never thought of making a hogie with it, guess that's on the list now! I love doing it this way, don't think I'll ever cook sauce on the stove again! I still want to smoke a lasagna!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 25, 2012)

Where's the Spaghetti???....Looks good, nice Samiches...JJ


----------



## phlunkie (Jun 26, 2012)

I guess the title is misleading. Sorry.

It is what i would consider a base for many meals.  Boil some pasta and top it.  Or use it over rice, or as a sandwich,   Or omelets,  I get some broccoli stuffed chicken from Sam's and ladle the mixture over it and some angel hair pasta.


----------

